# Subversive - libs, jars, conf



## reibi (5. Jan 2010)

Hallo

Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie man Eclipsprojekte im svn hostet. Aber war gibts für gute Möglichkeiten libs, jars, und Konfigurationsdateien zu handhaben. Eine Möglichkeit ist maven-Repository(z.B. Artifactory). Aber gibts noch andere schöne Möglichkeiten ?

Grussli ;-)


----------



## mvitz (5. Jan 2010)

Kann man doch auch per svn machen, oder was genau möchtest du?


----------



## reibi (5. Jan 2010)

ist das üblich libs, jars per svn mit hochzuladen? ALso es nimmt viel Platz weg, die ändern sich nie und werden von anderen projekten höchtwarscheinlich auch benutzt... deshalb


----------



## mvitz (5. Jan 2010)

Ich verstehe noch nicht genau deinen Context der Frage.

Mit welchem Build-System arbeitest du? Bei mir auf der Arbeit wird es so gehandhabt (wir bauen unser Projekt mit Ant), dass sämtliche jar-Dateien die zum kompilieren bzw. zur Runtime benötigt werden mit dem Source-Code ins svn eingecheckt wird. Dann hat man wirklich alles um das Projekt zu bauen an einem Ort.


----------



## maki (5. Jan 2010)

reibi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie man Eclipsprojekte im svn hostet. Aber war gibts für gute Möglichkeiten libs, jars, und Konfigurationsdateien zu handhaben. Eine Möglichkeit ist maven-Repository(z.B. Artifactory). Aber gibts noch andere schöne Möglichkeiten ?
> 
> Grussli ;-)


Buckminster, Maven2, Ant + Ivy, Gant, Gradle, etc. pp.

@mvitz


> Dann hat man wirklich alles um das Projekt zu bauen an einem Ort.


Es kann auch ein Problem sein, wenn man Sourcen & Abhängigkeiten in einem Quellcode Repo hat 
"Dependency Management" geht damit nicht


----------



## reibi (6. Jan 2010)

Hi ;-)

Danke für Eure posts

@mvitz
>>Mit welchem Build-System arbeitest du?

Also zZ noch mit dem von Eclipse mitgelieferten "x.jardesc". Wir haben noch keine neue/große Buildinfrastruktur.

Ich kenne Maven2, etwas mehr als flüchtig; hab auch schon mal Artifactory ausprobiert. Alles gut, aber ganz schön komplex. Möchte eigentlich gerne einfaches "Dependencies-Management" einsetzen, Komplexität aber gerne verringern.

@maki
>>Buckminster, Maven2, Ant + Ivy, Gant, Gradle, etc. pp.

Genau so! Ich kenn aber blos Maven2 und Ant. Gibts sowas wie ne "Vor/Nachteil"-Seite von all denen?

Hab grad n interessanten Artikel gefunden: http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/85293-maven-vs-gradle.html

hohoho .... ok ich weiss durch diesen Artikel (Steitgespräch) schon mal mehr. Maven bleibt estmal aussen vor bis ich "Buckmister und Ivy" getested habe. Dann kann ich mich immer noch dafür(maven) entscheiden.

Ich frag nachher bestimmt noch mehr ;-)

Gruss und Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2010)

Ivy erweitert Ant um Maven ähnliches Dependency Management.
Buckminster ist sehr auf Eclipse zugeschnitten und funktioniert am besten wenn die meisten Entwickler Eclipse als IDE verwenden. Wenn das der Fall ist kann es komplette Workspaces inklusive aller Abhängigkeiten materialisieren und builden. Die stärken liegen besonders darin, dass headless builden genaus funktioniert wie auf dem Rechner der Entwickler und das es Artefakte aus unterschiedlichen Quellen (Eclipse Projekte, Dateisystem, URL, Maven Repository, SVN, CVS, Perforce, P2 Repository, ...) verarbeiten kann. Buckminster würde ich vor allem empfehlen wenn man OSGi Bundles, Eclipse PlugIns, usw. entwickelt, funktioniert aber auch für Maven, plain Java, und J2EE Projekte.
Wenn du etwas mehr über die geplante Build Infrastruktur, Artefaktverwaltung und Build Produkte erzählst, kann man konkretere Ratschläge nach dem richtigen Tool geben.


----------



## reibi (15. Jan 2010)

Hi Wildcard


bin mir im Endeffekt ja nich schlüssig. Hoffe das kommt noch wen man sich die Sachen genauer anschaut.

Maven:
Also: Maven ist neu-modern sehr verbreitet. Ausserdem find ich das Prinzip mit den Remote-Repos echt klasse. Den rest find ich eher überkomplex und unabhängig vom Standard muss man sich ganz schön verbiegen beim programmieren. zB alle möglichen extra Files über den Classloader zu laden. Als ob das Ding für textfiles gemacht wurde. Das heisst ja nicht TextLoader.

Das viele XML, 1000Ausnahmen und angebliche Standardisierungen machen mir dann auch nich mehr so viel Spass am programmieren. 

Nichts desto trotz versuch ich grad komplexitätsminimiert ein kleines sys mit Maven zu erstellen. Dabei muss ich aber aufpassen, dass bei mir nichts abbricht je mehr ich mich verbiege.

Gruss und schönes WE an alle ;-)


----------

